# Opinions on class a/b amp heat regarding SQ



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

I’ve always known there to be a warm up period for my system but I’ve subtly noticed it seems like my mid and high range just sound better when the amp is just about to hot to touch. Try not to do this a lot, but sometimes you just need a long session of your favorite beats. The feeling of this improvement has most recently sunk in while rediscovering Led Zeppelin’s mothership. I regularly Check the amp cause I keep the back seat down where it’s mounted so I can touch it during a long listening period, and I swear I just noticed the drums seemed so much snappier and crisp and impactful in a matter of five minute between checking it and it went from warm to hot( mind you I’m an hour in no volume adjustments). Not really a question or looking for technical arguments, just wondering if anyone else feels like this happens with thier a/b amps.
Picked audio myths cause I could be totally wrong.

If you want to school me a bit feel free. Info for proper schooling...I’m Running a dd audio C4 bridged to run my morel maximo 6.5 comps. stated bridged power is 150. I have a clip indicator so I set gains by going up till clipping at 3/4 volume then backed up a touch. Running at 13 volts mostly.Probably 100 
w per side. Running off audio control dq61 Lineout/ DSP.


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

I have noticed that my system sounds slightly different under different weather conditions, but as a general rule, heat is the enemy of electronics. Doesn't make sense to me that the amp would sound better after getting hot. In fact, Bazooka actually used to produce a line of liquid-cooled amplifiers that they claimed performed better becuz they stayed cooler. This in turn was based on a competitor who custom-made his own liquid-cooled amp setup to improve performance while competing.

What I think makes more sense is that the speakers are heating up, and that results in a more compliant suspension. A high-quality amp can move the cones in and out more easily while still maintaining cone control.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I too have noticed some sonic differences/improvement in the sound of certain amps, after a good warm up. I've also been told that some of the older Rockford Amps featuring their "trans-ana" circuitry, relied on some warm-up before performing optimally. I believe warm-up is also a favored in optimal performance of tube amps.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

syc0path said:


> I have noticed that my system sounds slightly different under different weather conditions, but as a general rule, heat is the enemy of electronics. Doesn't make sense to me that the amp would sound better after getting hot. In fact, Bazooka actually used to produce a line of liquid-cooled amplifiers that they claimed performed better becuz they stayed cooler. This in turn was based on a competitor who custom-made his own liquid-cooled amp setup to improve performance while competing.
> 
> What I think makes more sense is that the speakers are heating up, and that results in a more compliant suspension. A high-quality amp can move the cones in and out more easily while still maintaining cone control.


Tube amps would need a warm up, but not solid state. I don't believe (I could be wrong) that any warming up of a solid state amp will change it's sound. I think it's more observer bias than anything.


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

tube Amps are unrelated, but I generally agree, heat is bad. But this is my first high quality a/b amp Other than a Memphis 60x4 which I used for a party system in a house, so sobriety def affected that sound. This is a dead sober asessment. I wasn’t sure if the higher quality components were able to not only withstand the heat, but somehow preform better under stress, like a closer pitcher.


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

Althoug, that Memphis did blow my mind on more then one occasion. I miss that Frankenstein set up. 2 6x9 jl c2’s, with midrange and tweeter, and 2 jbl gto 6x9 with tweeter and super tweeter. The jbl was a bit more mid bassy, but the super tweeter was totally redundant


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

The c2 definitely had all the clarity, deite the lack of bass. But their subs can hit up to 100 accuratlet so makes sense


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

Sorry for spellin, my iPad can keep up with my typing


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

Can’t lol


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Moondingo1993 said:


> The c2 definitely had all the clarity, deite the lack of bass. But their subs can hit up to 100 accuratlet so makes sense





Moondingo1993 said:


> Sorry for spellin, my iPad can keep up with my typing





Moondingo1993 said:


> Can’t lol


Thank vertical '...' actually allows one to edit their post...


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

Well thanks for the info. not a real heavy forum user, so not totally familiar with all the mechanics.


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

i Think I’ll leave the misspellings, consider it a testament to human imperfection.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Heat will change resistance in circuits so yes this could absolutely make some kind of difference although without measuring it or a blind A/B comparison test it’s hard to pinpoint anything.


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

thats kind of what I was wondering. From a safe point of view you always assume heat is the enemy, but when you have equipment built for the job can It actual benefit from the potentially stressful conditions. Like a HD pickup, she’s a stiff ride till you drop 1/2 a ton in the back.


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

not that I’m looking for a definitive yes Or no to my post, just was wondering if this was experienced by anyone else. I’ve been into car audio for a few years, but have not had the experience between products or general conditions to make an educated assumption. but one of the things I like about car audio vs home theater is there’s more room for testing different theories and that’s what makes it so fun. Most home audio Is pretty much plug and play other then speaker placement and limited eq adjustments.


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

The 2 optional crossover points on your 400 dollar receiver lol.


----------



## tulowd (Apr 5, 2020)

One other possibility is your amp has a cold solder joint(s) somewhere, or but IMHO, less likely, defective filter components that when they warm up, make the connection and thus audibly improve the sound quality. 

Had a couple of A/B amps recently that exhibited strange behavior before they fully warmed up, turned out to be solder / connection problems on the input/rca side. 

Another point - heat is the enemy of durability and longevity; not necessarily a detractor of sound quality. Typical electronic components halve their expected lifespan every 5* C above 85*C, hence that spec is kind of a standard.
I'm sure there are some test results somewhere for capacitor and circuit performance vs temperature.......but maybe not for old circuits or components. All my car amps are at least 20, most 30 and some even 40 yrs old. Voodoo can happen in/to old ****, lol.


----------



## Moondingo1993 (Dec 12, 2019)

Could be something along those lines, in all honesty it’s a nice amp, it sounds good but I never was super impressed with the cross over filters on it.(if those are the filters your referring to). It Has band pass capabilities but I tried band passing a couple of small woofers for mid bass from 70 hz to 200 hz and no mater what it always let in the sub level Bass I was trying to filter out. For what DD charges for them I certainly hope there’s no soldering issues. But it does have a lot of features compared to most 4 ch amps in that price range, so I wouldn’t be surprised if trying to have all the extra perks built in while remaining somewhat affordable resulted in decreased quality on certain components.


----------

